# How long does it take red lotus bulbs to sprout?



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought three of them a few weeks ago from here and plopped them into the water as directed. Within a day or so little tiny spouts started popping out of one end then stopped. There has been no growth since. Are these things going to grow or are they just sitting there dead in the water?


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

look on arizona aquatic garden website...find the red/green lotus' for sale,,on that page they describe what they recommend for starting their lotus bulbs..HTH


----------



## Mk4Gti (Dec 16, 2010)

Ive had lots of red and green tiger lotus bulbs in several of my tanks. Some of them grew huge beautiful plants with lotus pads growing to the top of the tank, and others just seem to sit there and do nothing. I dont know if this helps you but just some of my experience with the plant.


----------



## IxIBluepitIxI (Jan 25, 2011)

The ones I bought took off it's a funny story because I was suppose to get something else but I got three bulbs of lotus LOL thanks ebay sellers.... here's a pic I took of the bulb the first day around a week later I took the second pic. If you want to see an updated pic of the lotus check out my profile album it should have one picture in it. Let me know if it ever sprouts. :wink:


----------



## Chris O'Keeffe (Jul 21, 2011)

I've had two experiences with tiger lotus bulbs and they both end in me throwing them out. My latest one actually looked like the second pic you have there and nothing ever became of it. I think it has something to do with the roots being very restricted in that hard ball mass. I ended up cutting it open and half of the bulb was rotten so i just there it out. If i were you id go to my lfs and see if they have any free growing non bulb RTLs. This is what came of mine


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Check my post*

The bulbs will give out several sprouts that will naturally separate. They are light hungry and prefer still water. Keep them at the opposing end of HOB or canister intake/output. I would attach a DIY CO2 and use a root tab. It should EXPLODE in terms of growth with some N-P-K (do u have fish in tank also?)

Check out my post

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/141868-red-tiger-lotus-question.html


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree that they like lots of nutrients. I overdosed my tank and most of my bulbs (8 or so) have sprouted. You could try putting them in a GladWare container with a CF desk lamp over them and giving them a lot of water column ferts to get them started.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine took a couple of weeks to get anything that was starting to look like a plant.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

They are in my tank which is medium light, pressurized CO2 and PPS Pro ferts. They are not in a high flow area but they do see some flow. Not sure that they are dead, just not doing anything. So maybe take them out and put them in a container under some light with ferts in the water?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Nubster said:


> They are in my tank which is medium light, pressurized CO2 and PPS Pro ferts. They are not in a high flow area but they do see some flow. Not sure that they are dead, just not doing anything. So maybe take them out and put them in a container under some light with ferts in the water?


It depends if you supply more livestock to give NPK nutrients, mine took 3months...Just be patient:icon_smil I have complete sympathy with your desperation to have plants quickly grow and bloom.


----------



## Aaronious (Oct 20, 2020)

Do you guys leave these in there just on top of the substrate? or do they need to be buried at all?


----------

